

Show HN: Rent/Apply for a job - massim
http://aaaaaaa.co/#

======
troygoode
I don't know if this is a joke, or spam, or a really poorly implemented...
something? Color me perplexed.

~~~
massim
hm. i thought that it good implemented. Please say whats wrong? No - it not
joke

